# Problème Boot Camp mac-windows



## némokush (20 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

j'ai voulu installer windows sur mon mac via boot camp.
Ne m'y connaissant pas trop, j'ai fouillé un peu sur les forums et j'ai suivi quelques indications.
Après avoir lancé la manipulation, j'ai eu un message d'erreur, j'ai perdu de la capacité de stockage sur mon disque dur et j'ai eu une partition Boot Camp.
J'ai donc cherché comment remettre tout l'espace disponible sur mon disque dur mais j'ai seulement réussi à supprimer les partitions Boot Camp sans récupérer l'espace disponible.
J'ai donc perdu de l'espace et toujours pas réussi à installer windows.

Merci de l'attention portée à mon message.

MacOS High Sierra
Le MacBook Pro 15pouces mi 2015

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section et on évite de faire des doublons.


----------



## Locke (20 Juin 2018)

némokush a dit:


> j'ai voulu installer windows sur mon mac via boot camp.
> Ne m'y connaissant pas trop, j'ai fouillé un peu sur les forums et j'ai suivi quelques indications.
> Après avoir lancé la manipulation, j'ai eu un message d'erreur, j'ai perdu de la capacité de stockage sur mon disque dur et j'ai eu une partition Boot Camp.
> J'ai donc cherché comment remettre tout l'espace disponible sur mon disque dur mais j'ai seulement réussi à supprimer les partitions Boot Camp sans récupérer l'espace disponible.
> J'ai donc perdu de l'espace et toujours pas réussi à installer windows.


Il y a une procédure toute simple pour enlever une partition créée par Assistant Boot Camp qui est de relancer ce dernier et tout se passe très bien. Si tu as tenté de faire autrement, c'est à dire en utilisant Utilitaire de disque, c'est bien la chose qu'il ne faut surtout pas faire. Notre ami macomaniac va sûrement te venir en aide pour rétablir la situation.

Maintenant que le mal est fait, tu ne pourras pas t'en sortir sans passer par le Terminal !


----------



## némokush (20 Juin 2018)

En effet, je suis passé par l'Utilitaire de disque mais les restaurations n'ont pas fonctionné donc j'ai été dans le terminal comme indiqué sur plusieurs forums que j'ai pu trouvé.
En passant par l'assistant Boot Camp il ne me propose pas de restaurer dès que je fais continuer j'ai "
*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant *" étant donné que je n'ai pas réussi à récupérer la capacité de stockage totale de mon disque dur.
(J'ai utilisé diskutil erasevolume disk0s6 3 fois qui a fonctionné je pense et diskutil cs resizestack ... qui n'a apparemment pas fonctionné).

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2018)

Salut *némokush
*
Si tu as toujours un problème de récupération d'espace > commence par cette démarche -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## némokush (20 Juin 2018)

Bonsoir,

voilà ce que j'ai d'affiché :

MacBook-Pro-de-Do:~ ian$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         150.0 GB   disk0s1


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +150.0 GB   disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s1

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            91.3 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.9 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.2 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4


MacBook-Pro-de-Do:~ ian$


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la commande récupère l'espace libre (environ *100 Go*) au *Conteneur*

Poste l'affichage retourné > non pas en coller brut > mais dans une fenêtre de code en utilisant ce procédé -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## némokush (21 Juin 2018)

Voici le retour :

Last login: Wed Jun 20 19:59:55 on ttys000

MacBook-Pro-de-Do:~ ian$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b

Started APFS operation

Aligning grow delta to 100 790 439 936 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes

Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes

Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1

The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s1

Verifying storage system

Using live mode

Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s1

Checking volume

Checking the container superblock

Checking the EFI jumpstart record

Checking the space manager

Checking the object map

Checking the APFS volume superblock

Checking the object map

Checking the fsroot tree

Checking the snapshot metadata tree

Checking the extent ref tree

Checking the snapshots

Checking the APFS volume superblock

Checking the object map

Checking the fsroot tree

Checking the snapshot metadata tree

Checking the extent ref tree

Checking the snapshots

Checking the APFS volume superblock

Checking the object map

Checking the fsroot tree

Checking the snapshot metadata tree

Checking the extent ref tree

Checking the snapshots

Checking the APFS volume superblock

Checking the object map

Checking the fsroot tree

Checking the snapshot metadata tree

Checking the extent ref tree

Checking the snapshots

Verifying allocated space

The volume /dev/disk0s1 appears to be OK

Storage system check exit code is 0

Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s1 from 149 999 996 928 to 250 790 436 864 bytes

Modifying partition map

Growing APFS data structures

Finished APFS operation

MacBook-Pro-de-Do:~ ian$


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2018)

La récupération a réussi.

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.

Je vais le redire une 3è fois --> *copie le tableau dans une fenêtre de code et pas en mode brut !* - car le mode brut consomme un espace de page exagéré et perd la mise en forme des tableaux du Terminal --> ce qui rend l'affichage illisible.

Voici le procédé pour coller dans une fenêtre de code -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## némokush (21 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, je suis vraiment désolé je cherche mais je n'arrive pas à faire la manipulation afin d'avoir un affichage respectant la mise en forme, je ne vois passe petit carré avec un petit +

Je poste quand même le retour :

MacBook-Pro-de-Do:~ ian$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s1


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s1

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            92.6 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.9 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.2 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

Apparement l'espace de stockage est bien revenu, déjà un grand merci pour cela, il me manque maintenant d'arriver à installer Windows.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2018)

Tu as récupéré l'espace libre.

Pour le bouton  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (permettant d'afficher dans une fenêtre de code) -->


----------



## némokush (21 Juin 2018)

Retour :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Do:~ ian$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s1
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            92.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Je pense avoir trouvé  l'affichage devrait être bon maintenant.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juin 2018)

Comme tu peux voir --> c'est plus lisible.

Ton *Conteneur* couvre désormais tout l'espace-disque disponible. Tu n'as qu'à tenter d'installer Windows dans une partition *BOOTCAMP*. Si l'Assistant BootCamp faisait encore une difficulté pour partitionner --> signale-le ici.


----------



## némokush (21 Juin 2018)

Bonsoir,

Actuellement la partition est bloquée depuis un moment à la moitié


----------



## némokush (22 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, 

Après avoir tenté de relancer l'assistant Boot Camp, j'ai une erreur me disant que le disque n'a pu être partitionné, et de regarder dans l'utilitaire de disque afin de voir et corriger l'erreur.

Merci encore pour l'aide fournie jusque ici.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2018)

Allons bon !

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau dans une fenêtre de code --> que je voie quelle la configuration actuelle.


----------



## némokush (22 Juin 2018)

Voilà la réponse :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Do:~ ian$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +152.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s1
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            93.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2018)

Tu as *98 Go* qui ont filé en-dehors du *Conteneur apfs* --> au statut d'espace libre.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


qui récupère tout l'espace libre disponible au *Conteneur apfs*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## némokush (22 Juin 2018)

```
MacBook-Pro-de-Do:~ ian$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
MacBook-Pro-de-Do:~ ian$
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2018)

Il y a un problème d'évaluation si tu mets en regard ces 2 lignes -->

```
1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +152.0 GB   disk1
```


en somme : la partition *disk0s1* de résidence de l'*apfs* a une taille de *250 Go* > mais le *Conteneur* (disque virtuel) exporté par cette partition n'a qu'une taille de *152 Go*. Il n'y a donc pas d'espace libre en-dehors de la partition qui sert de base à l'*apfs* sur le SSD > mais il y a une perte d'espace de *98 Go* à la génération de l'espace-disque virtuel du *Conteneur*.

Je m'avise de surcroît d'un second problème > qui existait dès le début en fait > mais auquel je n'avais pas prêté attention --> comme tu peux le voir à contempler la configuration du disque de ton SSD :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s1
```


la partition-principale de *250 Go* occupe le rang n°*1* > alors qu'elle devrait occuper le rang n°*2* > une partition de type *EFI* de *209 Mo* devant régulièrement occuper le rang n°*1* dès lors que la table de partition est *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able). Voici la configuration que tu devrais avoir -->


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2
```


il y a de fortes chances pour que cette absence de partition *ESP* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition) soit la raison pour laquelle l'«Assistant BootCamp» ait refusé d'opérer un partitionnement. Car des exécutables de pré-démarrage de Windows sont susceptibles de devoir se loger dans le volume *EFI* de cette partition > jamais monté dans le temps de la session > mais toujours monté dans le temps du boot.

----------

Il semble qu'il y ait des problèmes complexes en cascade, donc. Il conviendrait dans un 1er temps de recréer une partition *ESP* au 1er rang > si c'est chose possible. Or pour vérifier s'il y a bien toujours les blocs libres correspondant à cette partition avant l'actuelle partition principale > il faut que le *SIP* (protocole de verrouillage) soit désactivé > sinon il proscrit de lecture les tables de partition du disque de démarrage.

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui retourne le statut du *SIP*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## némokush (22 Juin 2018)

Réponse :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Do:~ ian$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2018)

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > tu dois passer une commande exclusivement dans le Terminal de la session de secours (invalide dans l'actuel de macOS).

Re-démarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > passe la commande  :

```
csrutil disable
```


la commande désactive le *SIP* > elle prend effet au redémarrage

Cela fait > va à : *menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > choisis *HD* > redémarre dessus -->


de retour dans ta session > repasse la commande (dans le Terminal de macOS, donc) :


```
csrutil status
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## némokush (22 Juin 2018)

Retour :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Do:~ ian$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande affiche la tableau de la distribution des blocs du disque

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## némokush (22 Juin 2018)

Retour :


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Do:~ ian$ sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34     409606        
     409640  489825072      1  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  490234712          7        
  490234719         32         Sec GPT table
  490234751          1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Juin 2018)

À cet emplacement -->

```
34     409606
```


qui commence donc au bloc n° *34* > et a une extension de *409606* blocs logiques jusqu'au n° *409640* où commence la partition *apfs* principale --> résidait la partition *ESP* supprimée actuellement. Elle est donc théoriquement recréable en utilisant cette bande de blocs actuellement vacants.

Une limitation de l'utilitaire *gpt* est qu'il ne peut pas écrire à la table *GPT* du disque si un volume au moins du disque décrit se trouve monté. Or c'est actuellement le cas avec le volume *HD*.

Il faut donc que tu redémarres en tenant pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) = démarrage par internet -->


le Mac va se connecter au Wi-Fi > un OS de secours 10.13 (*500 Mo*) va être téléchargé en *RAM* depuis le serveur du Mac App Store > et le Mac démarré dessus à la fin en indépendance du disque --> tu vas obtenir un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (exactement comme lors d'un démarrage sur l'OS de secours local)

Signale quand tu y es.


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

J'y suis


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Hé ! hé ! j'espère que tu as laissé ton Mac démarré sur l'OS de secours téléchargé en *RAM* (n'étant pas du soir > je ne pouvais pas attendre la finalisation de l'opération).

En te supposant donc bien dans la session de secours de cet OS en *RAM* > je te propose un test préalable. Dans le Terminal (barre de menus supérieure > menu : Utilitaires) --> repasse la commande :

```
gpt show disk0
```


attention ! pas de *sudo* initial ici > car tu es dans un *shell root*

tu ré-obtiens le tableau de la distribution des blocs logiques du SSD

Voici la raison de cette répétition --> vérifier si tu peux poster ici ce tableau en utilisant le Safari dont tu disposes dans la session de secours. Voici comment procéder -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> tu vas bien voir si tu peux poster ce tableau en copier-coller. Car il arrive assez souvent que ce soit impossible à partir de la session d'un OS de secours en *RAM*. S'il y a succès > cela facilitera grandement la saisie de la commande recréatrice de la partition *ESP*.


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, 

J'ai quitté l'OS de secours en ligne, je peux relancer la manip et faire la suivante sans soucis ?


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

Retour :


```
-bash-3.2# gpt show disk0
    start     size  index  contents
        0        1         PMBR
        1        1         Pri GPT header
        2       32         Pri GPT table
       34        6        
       40  3923072      1  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  3923112   262151        
  4185263       32         Sec GPT table
  4185295        1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Me revoici en ligne.

La nouvelle table que tu as postée ne présente plus les *409606* blocs libres précédant la partition principale --> il n'y a plus que *6* blocs libres entre la table *GPT* (blocs *1* à *34*) et la partition n°*1*. 


Question : est-ce que tu as manipulé la table de partition de ton côté ?


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

Il ne me semble pas, ou du moins pas volontairement alors 
Depuis l'étape précédente j'ai juste redémarré le mac en récupération en ligne plusieurs fois du coup.
Mais je n'ai fait aucune manipulation du même genre que celles réalisées grâce à nos discutions.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Bref : la possibilité de recréer une partition *ESP* au 1er rang a disparu avec la disparition des blocs libres dont j'ai parlé.

La seule solution pour toi consiste à présent à cloner les *91 Go* de données du volume *Macintosh HD* dans le volume d'un DDE USB > effacer ensuite entièrement le SSD (à partir d'un démarrage par internet comme l'actuel) > de manière a recréer une table de partition *GPT* valide > réinstaller High Sierra > récupérer à la fin les données du clone.

Ce cycle fonctionne plutôt bien en règle générale. Il te faut juste un DDE USB avec assez d'espace libre.


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

J'ai un DDE avec assez d'espace libre, je dois juste copier les données de mon disque afin de ne rien perdre ?
Et par la suite relancer avec un démarrage internet et tout effacer, mais l'installation de sierra va se relancer automatiquement ?
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Attache tout de suite ton DDE au Mac (sans quitter l'actuelle session de secours).

Cela fait > passe (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes informatives :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


la 1ère affiche le tableau des disques --> elle montrera les paramètres du disque du DDE

la 2è > l'occupation de tous les volumes montés --> elle montrera l'espace libre disponible sur le disque du DDE

=> poste ces 2 tableaux ici.


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

Je récupère le DDE avant 14h, je vous poste les tableaux dès que possible


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Ne te bloque pas alors sur la session de secours, hein !

Tu peux redémarrer sur ton OS normal et profiter de ta session d'utilisateur. Tu pourras cloner ton volume de démarrage aussi bien depuis ta session d'utilisateur régulière.

Donc quand tu auras ton DDE sous la main > attache-le au Mac > reste dans ta session habituelle > et passe les commandes dans le Terminal de macOS (Applications > Utilitaires) --> pour les poster ici.


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

Ça marche


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

Retour :


```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +152.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s1
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            94.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 22.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 HITACHI                 1.0 TB     disk2s1
```


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

Retour 2ème commande :


```
df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    152G    94G    56G    63%  720363 9223372036854055444    0%   /
devfs           192k   192k     0B   100%     649                   0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s4    152G   1.1G    56G     2%       3 9223372036854775804    0%   /private/var/vm
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /home
/dev/disk2s1    1.0T   183G   817G    19%       0                   0  100%   /Volumes/HITACHI
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Le volume *HITACHI* est en format *FAT-32* > et son disque a une table de partition *MBR* : rien que des paramètres Windows, donc. Ce qui empêche un repartitionnement (non destructeur) du volume > pour en créer un second qui servirait d'accueil au clone.

Il faut donc créer un dossier d'accueil vide dans le volume *HITACHI* > dans lequel cloner le contenu de *Macintosh HD*.

Passe la série de commandes (copier-coller ; l'une après l'autre) -->

```
mkdir /Volumes/HITACHI/Sauvegarde
caffeinate -dimsu &
sudo rsync -avx /* /Volumes/HITACHI/Sauvegarde
```
(avec authentification à l'aveugle pour le *sudo* de la 3è)


la 1ère crée un dossier intitulé *Sauvegarde* dans *HITACHI*

la 2è va empêcher le Mac de dormir

la 3è clone le contenu de *Macintosh HD* dans le dossier *Sauvegarde*. Une liste de copie va être construite avant le démarrage du clonage. Une ligne s'affichera par item copié.

Si tu vois un défilé de lignes commencer à l'écran > c'est que le clonage est lancé. Attends le réaffichage de l'invite de commande terminée par ton *nomcourt* d'utilisateur flanqué du sigle *$* > en signal de complétion. Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

J'ai bien les lignes qui défilent, tout au début j'ai eu un message d'erreur avant que le défilement ne commence :


```
building file list ... rsync: opendir "/dev/fd/3" failed: Bad file descriptor (9)
done
etc -> private/etc
installer.failurerequests
tmp -> private/tmp
var -> private/var
Applications/
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Le message d'erreur sur l'item cité est normal : */dev/fd/3* n'est pas un répertoire > bien qu'il en ait l'apparence. RAS.


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

J'en suis là cela vient de s'arrêter :


```
rsync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 32768 bytes [sender]: Broken pipe (32)
rsync: mknod "/Volumes/HITACHI/Sauvegarde/Users/ian/.MumbleOverlayPipe" failed: Invalid argument (22)
rsync: mknod "/Volumes/HITACHI/Sauvegarde/Users/ian/.MumbleSocket" failed: Invalid argument (22)
rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (10814616 bytes received so far) [sender]
rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at /BuildRoot/Library/Caches/com.apple.xbs/Sources/rsync/rsync-52/rsync/io.c(453) [sender=2.6.9]
MacBook-Pro-de-Do:~ ian$
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo du -sh /Volumes/HITACHI/Sauvegarde
```


la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) la taille du dossier *Sauvegarde* dans le volume *HITACHI*

elle est lente à passer --> attends le réaffichage de l'invite de commande : *MacBook-Pro-de-Do:~ ian$* en signal de complétion

Poste le retour --> ce qui permettra de savoir si la taille du clone est convenable.


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

La commande est en cours de traitement


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Le DDE attaché > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

C'est bon j'ai réussi à l'ouvrir il fallait juste que j'attende un peu, la commande pour la taille du dossier sauvegarde est en cours.


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

Retour :


```
sudo du -sh /Volumes/HITACHI/Sauvegarde
Password:
38G    /Volumes/HITACHI/Sauvegarde
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

*38 Gi* = *40,8 Go* --> même pas la moitié du contenu du volume *Macintosh HD* a été copié.

On va s'y prendre autrement pour faire une 2è passe. Va à cette adresse :☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge) et télécharge Carbon Copy Cloner. Déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite (sans limitations fonctionnelles) de 1 mois dont tu vas profiter.

Lance le logiciel > dans son panneau définis une nouvelle tâche avec les manipulations suivantes -->


SOURCE => fais un glisser-déposer sur la pastille grise *Choisir une source...* de l'icône du volume *Macintosh HD* affichée sur le Bureau

DESTINATION => fais un glisser-déposer  sur la pastille grise *Choisir une destination...* du dossier *Sauvegarde* (présent dans le volume *HITACHI*)

*Copier tous les fichiers* => laisse tel quel

*SafetyNet activé* => bascule l'onglet et choisis : *SafetyNet désactivé* (= pas d'archivage de ce qui a déjà été copié)

Presse le bouton : "*Cloner*" --> le contenu de *Macintosh HD* > va être cloné dans le dossier *Sauvegarde*. Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

Je peux lancer le clonage mais j'ai un message d'erreur quand je veux mettre copier tous les fichiers :

_Si vous avez besoin d'une sauvegarde de cette installation de macOS, formatez le volume de destination avec l'option « macOS étendu, journalisé » dans Utilitaire de disque. Cliquez sur le bouton ? ci-dessous pour obtenir plus d'informations sur la préparation de la destination en vue de créer une sauvegarde démarrable de macOS._


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Il ne faut pas que tu formates le volume *HITACHI* (sinon tu perdrais les autres données déjà présentes). 

Qu'est-ce que tu as comme choix de clonage ?


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

Sur CCC l'autre option est copier certain fichiers, quand je clique sur la petite loupe j'obtiens cette page :


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Est-ce que tu peux cocher toutes les cases en face des mentions en rouge barrées --> afin de les inclure dans le clonage ?


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

Non impossible de cocher.
Si la sauvegarde demande trop de manipulations et qu'il est possible de tout restaurer de zéro et faire fonctionner Boot Camp par la suite je ne suis pas contre, je pourrai ré-installer ce dont j'ai besoin plus tard.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

On va faire une seconde passe de clonage en utilisant un autre utilitaire de copie.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo ditto -VX / /Volumes/HITACHI/Sauvegarde
```


la commande clone le volume démarré dans le dossier *Sauvegarde*

tu vas voir défiler des lignes (1 par item copié)

=> dis si le défilé a bien commencé. Si oui > attends la fin et préviens alors.


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

Le défilé est parti


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Pfuiii ! --> on va bien voir ce quon va voir...


note : est-ce que tu as dans ton dossier-domicile *ian* --> de gros fichiers dépassant les *4 Go* (genre vidéos) ? - car le format *FAT-32* du volume *HITACHI* proscrit la copie d'items dont la taille individuelle dépasse *4 Go*.


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

Dans téléchargements j'ai un gros dossier de jeu, et également une image iso au dessus de 4Go.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Alors les 2 éléments ne peuvent pas être copiés dans un volume *FAT-32*. Quand tu dis "gros" --> à vue de nez : ça ferait quelle taille (en *Go*) pour les 2 ensemble ?


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

Le dossier de jeu fait 22Go et l'iso 4Go.
Si leur taille ne permet de les cloner et qu'ils n'impactent pas la suite de la copie je peux les récupérer par la suite


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

On va bien voir la taille du dossier *Sauvegarde* à l'arrivée.


----------



## némokush (23 Juin 2018)

Clonage terminé


----------



## macomaniac (23 Juin 2018)

Alors c'est reparti pour le test de taille. Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh /Volumes/HITACHI/Sauvegarde
```


qui mesure la taille du dossier *Sauvegarde*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------

